# Best Yeast to make Frontenac



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2016)

I typically have used Lavlin 71B 1122 and normally it will go thru malo on its own and I will cold stabilize it after that. 

I used BM 4X4 in the past and it really came out great for making some great red wines - 

I would be interested to see how it would turn out - with the BM 4x4 -http://www.scottlab.com/product-45.aspx

opinions please


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Maurivin B is much more effective at lowering the TA than 71-B.


----------



## ColemanM (Sep 13, 2016)

I think I just read in winemakermag that Bm4x4 is NOT good for mlf if the numbers aren't perfect. Wow, that helped [emoji15]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2016)

ColemanM said:


> I think I just read in winemakermag that Bm4x4 is NOT good for mlf if the numbers aren't perfect. Wow, that helped [emoji15]



I think Thanks ??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2016)

Masbustelo said:


> Maurivin B is much more effective at lowering the TA than 71-B.



I found it is very difficult to purchase 
Maurivin B in low quantities - unless someone knows different ?


----------



## Ebonheart (Sep 15, 2016)

I would have considered Lavlin 71B 1122 as well. Honestly, I had issues with my Red Star Pasteur Red yeast my first year, and generally reach for Lavalin EC-1118 for my French American Hybrid juices. Of course, EC-1118 doesn't play well with Malo Ferm, so I'm curious to see how it turns out. If it works out I might try it.


----------

